# Waterproof (not water resistant) Shoe Covers



## tdxloki

Riders,

I have some nice Louis Garneau Wind Tex Shoe Covers. They are windproof and do a nice job keeping heat around the foot, even with temps in the 20s. However, they are no good when the roads are wet. 

Here in the northeast we have plenty of days where the temps are great for riding but the roads are soaking wet from snow/ice melt. I've got fenders on the winter bike and they are superb but the feet still get road spray off the front fender.

Where can I get (who makes?) a WATERPROOF shoe cover? I am talking about rubber or similar. I've googled and searched the forums but most of the rubberized racing shoe covers seem to be produced and sold in Europe. How about something for USA?

I do not want to go the route of plastic bags because the Garneau covers get wet and retain water (soaking wet feet = heavy feet). I want the water to bounce off my feet not get soaked up.

Thanks.


----------



## Icculus

Maybe try Gortex mountain biking shoes.


----------



## tdxloki

*Too much*

bulk.

Ideally I could use them during a spring race. I would not want to click in on the line wearing mountain bike shoes.

What is the big deal? I just want some thin, rubberized (rubber), shoe covers. I don't want a hack. I just want something that works and is for bike racing.


----------



## redliner

tdxloki said:


> bulk.
> 
> Ideally I could use them during a spring race. I would not want to click in on the line wearing mountain bike shoes.
> 
> What is the big deal? I just want some thin, rubberized (rubber), shoe covers. I don't want a hack. I just want something that works and is for bike racing.


I live in the northeast too, and have been looking for the same thing. Not just for winter, but for wet spring days. The closest i've seen is the pearl izumi shoe covers. I haven't gotten them yet, and i'm not sure they are any good. I'm not sure of the actual name, maybe wind-tex, or something like that. They aren't winter shoe covers, they're thinner, looks like a rubbery/shiny material. They say they are water resistant, I believe. About 30 bucks, give or take.


----------



## slowdave

I had a set of BBB "rubberised" type shoe covers, they were great for a season but they leak as will all shoe covers in real rain/spray. They all leak through the hole at the top wear your foot goes in, but mainly through the holes in the sole where your cleat is exposed. They will stay dry for about 45-60 mins but from then your wet. What about seal skin membrane socks? Never tried them but i am going to have a go this winter.


----------



## SilasCL

Look at what the pros in europe wear when the weather is bad - thin lycra shoe covers.

Not sure that what you want is out there...


----------



## Becky

Gore tex socks work well if you're looking for dry feet. The pair I have are thin enough to fit in my road shoes, do a great job of cutting wind, and keep my feet dry on stream crossings during those chilly fall mountain bike rides.


----------



## Kenacycle

I have the Castelli Pioggia shoe covers and they are pretty waterproof.









https://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/CSTXZSBY
For the most part, your feet still get wet not because the cover couldn't repel water, but rather water is running down your leg into the ankle area and soaking the socks.

One trick my riding buddy does is to wrap the shoe with a thin veggie plastic bag (the clear ones you find in supermarket's veggie/fruit section) and then wear the shoe cover. This really blocks out water from penetrating the shoe itself. However you will still get water running down the leg into the ankle.


----------



## MikeBiker

Neoprene is water proof. Neoprene booties are not. If you are using clipless pedals, the water will enter through the hole and wick up to your sock. I have done wet and cold rides where my feet ended up soaking wet, but warm. Kind of like a wet suit for my feet.


----------



## tdxloki

*I am*



SilasCL said:


> Look at what the pros in europe wear when the weather is bad - thin lycra shoe covers.
> 
> Not sure that what you want is out there...


not Pro. I just want to keep my feet dry (less wet) than they get now on wet training rides. I could get closer to Pro if I could train for an hour or two more with good waterproof shoe covers. I've see pictures but nothing in person. They look like lycra but are they?


----------



## tdxloki

*Here are two others that I've been considering.*



redliner said:


> I live in the northeast too, and have been looking for the same thing. Not just for winter, but for wet spring days. The closest i've seen is the pearl izumi shoe covers. I haven't gotten them yet, and i'm not sure they are any good. I'm not sure of the actual name, maybe wind-tex, or something like that. They aren't winter shoe covers, they're thinner, looks like a rubbery/shiny material. They say they are water resistant, I believe. About 30 bucks, give or take.



http://www.bike24.com/p26618.html
From Shimano, but I cannot find anywhere in the US to buy them.

http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=15587
From Sugoi.

I've read mixed reviews about the Pearls durability.


----------



## Spunout

Neoprene or gore-tex works, but get some seam tape and Aquaseal and seal the stitches.

Another option would be a nylon bootie which is totally waterproof. Duct tape under the insole can seal the cleat, and another piece wrapped around your leg (this works!) seals the top.


----------



## tdxloki

*To the top leak people, one word,*

fenders.

The race type fenders from Planet Bike are on my winter training bike and they do a very good job of keeping water off the shins (chest, face, butt) and running down into the shoe. One important detail: add a mud flap to the front fender.

Every little bit helps. The fenders add about 45-60 min extra time before soaking wet feet.

Plastic bags and Goretex socks are nice ideas but, (I say this in a positive tone) they are hacks. The concept is OVERSHOEs. Goretex socks, while they may keep wind and water off the toes, do not prevent the shoe from getting wet. A shoe cover that absorbs water over a plastic bag keeps toes dry but give very similar results (even if the bag is over the shoe). An overshoe that is waterproof will keep water off the shoes, socks, and toes. I understand that there are holes in the bottom and maybe some water will get in from above the ankles. And sweat soaks too. Nothing is perfect. Nevertheless, from my point of view, each improvement is additive, and can extend the ride time.


----------



## tdxloki

*Good idea*



Spunout said:


> Neoprene or gore-tex works, but get some seam tape and Aquaseal and seal the stitches.
> 
> Another option would be a nylon bootie which is totally waterproof. Duct tape under the insole can seal the cleat, and another piece wrapped around your leg (this works!) seals the top.


Could you post a link to the nylon bootie? Your idea about the duct tape under the insole is very good, thanks.


----------



## tdxloki

slowdave said:


> I had a set of BBB "rubberised" type shoe covers, they were great for a season but they leak as will all shoe covers in real rain/spray. They all leak through the hole at the top wear your foot goes in, but mainly through the holes in the sole where your cleat is exposed. They will stay dry for about 45-60 mins but from then your wet. What about seal skin membrane socks? Never tried them but i am going to have a go this winter.


Can you get BBB in the US?


----------



## tdxloki

kdub said:


> I have the Castelli Pioggia shoe covers and they are pretty waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/CSTXZSBY
> For the most part, your feet still get wet not because the cover couldn't repel water, but rather water is running down your leg into the ankle area and soaking the socks.
> 
> One trick my riding buddy does is to wrap the shoe with a thin veggie plastic bag (the clear ones you find in supermarket's veggie/fruit section) and then wear the shoe cover. This really blocks out water from penetrating the shoe itself. However you will still get water running down the leg into the ankle.


Those look pretty good. I may give them a try.


----------



## bas

tdxloki said:


> Riders,
> 
> I have some nice Louis Garneau Wind Tex Shoe Covers. They are windproof and do a nice job keeping heat around the foot, even with temps in the 20s. However, they are no good when the roads are wet.
> 
> Here in the northeast we have plenty of days where the temps are great for riding but the roads are soaking wet from snow/ice melt. I've got fenders on the winter bike and they are superb but the feet still get road spray off the front fender.
> 
> Where can I get (who makes?) a WATERPROOF shoe cover? I am talking about rubber or similar. I've googled and searched the forums but most of the rubberized racing shoe covers seem to be produced and sold in Europe. How about something for USA?
> 
> I do not want to go the route of plastic bags because the Garneau covers get wet and retain water (soaking wet feet = heavy feet). I want the water to bounce off my feet not get soaked up.
> 
> Thanks.


These are what you want. Anyways - depending on the amount of rain - it will eventually run down your leg and still get into your shoe. If it is a good solid rain to downpour - you might get about 20 minutes dry.. if it is light rain - longer.


https://www.rei.com/product/725342


----------



## atamblin

*Wet dreams come true - The ultimate cover has arrived*

Santa Rosa, CA (Oct 29th, 2014) – veloToze™ a new company out of Northern California, has completely reinvented the cycling shoe cover and is introducing two new products - a Tall shoe cover to keep cyclists’ feet warm and dry on rainy, cold days and a Short shoe cover to keep cyclists’ feet warm on cool, foggy mornings.

veloToze™ shoe covers are made of a flexible, lightweight material that is waterproof, windproof and aerodynamic. Because of the unique design, they don’t have vulnerability points like zippers or velcro. They are also light and compact, folding up to the size of a spare tube, which allows them to easily fit in a jersey pocket or saddle bag.

“We decided to totally rebuild the shoe cover from the ground up,” says Joe Feng, Product Inventor and veloToze™ Co-founder. “We looked at other products that are waterproof, lightweight and aerodynamic and came up with a completely different approach to the shoe cover.”

The company is founded by a team of loyal cyclists in Sonoma County, California that wanted to ride regardless of the weather. But when they tried the different shoe cover options currently available on the market, they found that none of them kept their feet dry, even in light rain. They also found that they got heavy when wet, were bulky and were not very aerodynamic.

“We have been testing the product for months now and while we’re excited to share these with the greater cycling community, we are really excited to have a great product that we can use ourselves,” said Nick Kersmarki, VP of Sales. “We’ve had great initial interest from commuters who have to ride regardless of the weather and from pro teams looking for an aerodynamic solution for time trials.” 

veloToze™ shoe covers are currently available at veloToze.com. The Tall cover sells for $15 a pair while the short sells for $12 a pair. They come in a variety of colors and sizes to ensure a good fit. veloToze® also offers the option to add a custom print for shops, teams or events. 

Shoe Covers for Cyclists | veloToze

https://www.facebook.com/velotoze


----------



## majbuzz

Just curious, are you one of the "loyal cyclists" who founded this company?


----------



## atamblin

Hi majbuzz - Indeed I am. What's your first impression based on the photos? We literally just brought the product to market and think we have a real winner. The beauty of the product is it's versatility - Ie lightweight, form fitting, wind and water proof, no zippers, aerodynamic, inexpensive, and good looking. They solve a real problem and do exactly what many of the members in this forum have been looking for - keep their feet dry. 

Give em a try - I'd love to know what you think.


----------



## PBL450

atamblin said:


> Hi majbuzz - Indeed I am. What's your first impression based on the photos? We literally just brought the product to market and think we have a real winner. The beauty of the product is it's versatility - Ie lightweight, form fitting, wind and water proof, no zippers, aerodynamic, inexpensive, and good looking. They solve a real problem and do exactly what many of the members in this forum have been looking for - keep their feet dry.
> 
> Give em a try - I'd love to know what you think.


Does the cutout up front look like it might interfere with clipping and Unclipping to anyone else? Maybe it's just me?


----------



## stevesbike

they look like a standard cleat cutout - look like a nice design and the cuff looks like it would work well to stop water getting in. The problem I've always encountered with booties is water getting in that way. 



PBL450 said:


> Does the cutout up front look like it might interfere with clipping and Unclipping to anyone else? Maybe it's just me?


----------



## majbuzz

Well, I give you credit for being honest. This forum gets a lot of shilling from folks involved in a product who seem to act like they are not involved (my opinion). My first impression is very positive. I have been looking for some wet weather shoe covers and I think yours look pretty good. I personally like to support smaller companies so I will give these some serious consideration. Are there different color options? That price point also makes me concerned about their durability. Any feedback on that? Thanks.

Never mind on the color question, I just looked at the website a little closer. Sorry about that. Nice color options.


Mike


----------



## CliffordK

Somebody mentioned in another topic that good fenders may help keep the feet dry.

As far as the VeloToze, they look interesting. Is the tall one comfortable? I'm surprised there isn't a "mid" option.

It looks like my SPD shoes may not be a good match for many of the "road" shoe covers. I may have to think about that one a bit.


----------



## Fireform

I have those sugois and they work fine, and gore makes some good ones. Really though water will always come in through the cutout. Gore tex socks are the only realistic solution


----------



## JFR

VeloToze look good. But not big enough. Where's the XL for us giants with 13+ shoes size? I wear a 15 US / 50 EU. I also understand wanting to get the name out there, but I'm not a fan of it on the shoe covers as large as it is. I'd also like to see more on the website regarding the material and what can be expected as far as the products useful lifespan or warranty. All intended as constructive feedback.

My Sidi Storms work pretty good, but water does get in them when it's pouring for long rides. I would consider a product like VeloToze.


----------



## PBL450

Fireform said:


> I have those sugois and they work fine, and gore makes some good ones. Really though water will always come in through the cutout. Gore tex socks are the only realistic solution


Do you mean the cutout for the cleats? As in water will get in from under the shoe?


----------



## Fireform

PBL450 said:


> Do you mean the cutout for the cleats? As in water will get in from under the shoe?


Correct.


----------



## PBL450

Fireform said:


> Correct.


Have you tried removing the inner sole, screwing out the cleats, putting plastic wrap down and screwing the cleat back on? Even a piece of duct tape or packing tape will work great. FWIW, I have not done this on my cycling shoes but I have on speed skates that I rain skate in. It keeps water from coming up through the mounts.


----------



## Fireform

Feel free to give it a go but that's not going to keep your feet dry in bike shoes. 

Again. Gore tex socks.


----------



## PBL450

Fireform said:


> Feel free to give it a go but that's not going to keep your feet dry in bike shoes.
> 
> Again. Gore tex socks.


So, you don't try to keep the water out of the show at all then? Yo,u let it in and rely on Gore socks to keep your feet wet with sweat only? Interesting... Why fight the water I guess... Let it in and slosh it out, your feet are protected from the rainwater.


----------



## Fireform

PBL450 said:


> So, you don't try to keep the water out of the show at all then? Yo,u let it in and rely on Gore socks to keep your feet wet with sweat only? Interesting... Why fight the water I guess... Let it in and slosh it out, your feet are protected from the rainwater.


Ok, that's not what I said at all. I'm done here. You are the one asking for advice. When you find a better way to keep your feet dry, please post it for us.


----------



## PBL450

Fireform said:


> Ok, that's not what I said at all. I'm done here. You are the one asking for advice. When you find a better way to keep your feet dry, please post it for us.


Im not asking for advice at all, just trying to figure out how socks are keeping water out of the shoe. Your answer, "Gore Tex Socks" does nothing toward that end, even if you keep repeating it without any other information.


----------



## atamblin

The product is new, so we haven't gotten any hard data yet on how long they last. I can tell you that I've gotten about 12 rides out of the Short shoe covers. After about 5-6 rides I noticed little tears in the bottom of the covers due to walking around, but the tears did not hinder the usefulness of the product. My feet were toasty and that's a win in my book. 



I've only had the chance to wear the Tall shoe covers in foul weather a few times. I anticipate you'll get a bit less life out of the Tall covers as they do take a bit of wrangling to get on and off. They were designed to be worn multiple times and will last longer if you're careful about taking them on and off. That's part of why the price is where it is, so people can buy a few pairs to get them through the season.



Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## atamblin

Hello JFR - XL covers are on the way. We should have in stock via our website in 2-3 weeks. 

We can place a custom design on the shoe cover, but need a minimum of 50 pairs to make it cost effective. 

The product is new, so we haven't gotten any hard data yet on how long they last. I can tell you that I've gotten about 12 rides out of the Short shoe covers. After about 5-6 rides I noticed little tears in the bottom of the covers due to walking around, but the tears did not hinder the usefulness of the product. My feet were toasty and that's a win in my book. 



I've only had the chance to wear the Tall shoe covers in foul weather a few times. I anticipate you'll get a bit less life out of the Tall covers as they do take a bit of wrangling to get on and off. They were designed to be worn multiple times and will last longer if you're careful about taking them on and off. That's part of why the price is where it is, so people can buy a few pairs to get them through the season.



Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## atamblin

Not a single person who has used the product has mentioned that as being an issue. I've never had any trouble. The cut out works well for Look Keo and Time Pedals.


----------



## atamblin

Hi Clifford - The tall cover is tight fitting so depending not the size of your leg it may feel tight - but this is also the feature that keeps water out of your shoes, so it's give and take. As far a "mid option" they can easily be cut to a size suitable for your need, leg size, and comfort level. 

I've worn them multiple times with my mnt bike shoes -ie SPD cleats- The product was and is designed for road riding i.e. shoes and cleats cut outs. As you know mnt bike shoes have a wider opening and beefier cleats.

After about 5-6 rides I noticed tears in the bottom of the covers due to walking around, but the tears etc did not hinder the usefulness of the product. It was my experience that most if not all the road splash from the road/trails ended up on the top of the shoe covers in turn keeping my $300 sidi Dragon shoes dry and clean! My feet were toasty.


----------



## Fireform

PBL450 said:


> Im not asking for advice at all, just trying to figure out how socks are keeping water out of the shoe. Your answer, "Gore Tex Socks" does nothing toward that end, even if you keep repeating it without any other information.


The socks won't keep your shoe dry, they keep your foot dry. If you're using any normal cycling shoe with a cleat, any bootie will have a cutout for the cleat to lock into the pedal through. Water will come in through that cutout and get your shoe wet. This has been explained a few times in this thread, and it's not complicated. Some cutouts are bigger than others, but they are still cutouts. They can't be made "waterproof", which is what the OP was asking for.

Fortunately, bike shoes are made to get wet and are not damaged by getting wet. If keeping your shoes dry is of paramount importance, you should ride your trainer indoors when it's raining. Or ride platform pedals with sneakers and some kind of overshoe where you aren't clipped in.


----------



## PBL450

Fireform said:


> The socks won't keep your shoe dry
> , they keep your foot dry. If you're using any normal cycling shoe with a cleat, any bootie will have a cutout for the cleat to lock into the pedal through. Water will come in through that cutout and get your shoe wet. This has been explained a few times in this thread, and it's not complicated. Some cutouts are bigger than others, but they are still cutouts. They can't be made "waterproof", which is what the OP was asking for.
> 
> Fortunately, bike shoes are made to get wet and are not damaged by getting wet. If keeping your shoes dry is of paramount importance, you should ride your trainer indoors when it's raining. Or ride platform pedals with sneakers and some kind of overshoe where you aren't clipped in.


Thanks, that's what I thought, your last post threw me... I'll post if the tape trick works. It worked great on my speed shoes and those holes for the mounts (3 per shoe also) are slots so you can move the frames left/right. I just popped the bolts through the tape and it did a solid, not perfect, job of keeping water from getting in through the mounts. On the speed shoe, the wheels pull the water directly up into the frame and mounts, it'll be interesting to see if the same idea works on cycling shoes. Maybe someone on here has tried it? I like being out in the rain but I always think I'm trashing equiptment...


----------



## Thira

I have been looking for water proff road bike cycling shoe covers. I live in Florida, and I wanted a cover that was waterpfoof and small enough to carry when cycling. 

Had wanted to purchase Sugoi in Medium, but not available anywhere. Sugoi does not know if a shipment will come or not.

I just ordered the velotoze. They look good to me. $15, worth a try. Also I look favorably on the person connected to the company who posted. If you believe in the produce, why not put a good word into your business?

Regarding water from the cleat screwholes, what about wrapping the screw with the white plumbers tape to seal the connection when putting the screw in?


----------



## wacomme

I've used tall Velotoze for many TT races. They work great for aero. However, when I take them off my socks are soaked with sweat. So, while they may keep the water out, the sweat stays within.


----------

